# another gun cammo question



## Oregon310 (Apr 25, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has had issues with wrapping cammo string around a barell. I have been told that wraping a barell tightly will cause issues with poi. I have a 24" stainless bull barell & want to use the cammo string instead of tape or paint. I don't care if I have to re-zero my rifle, as long as it will hold a groop. Any thoughts ??? thanks a ton.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

you can also get camo vet wrap at most sporting good stores, It'll stay on better, it doesn't fray and it give you a better grip.

Why not just paint it?

xdeano


----------



## Oregon310 (Apr 25, 2008)

I have used vet wrap also, but I have to carry a bunch of colors & keep changing it. That is also the reason I don't want to paint it. We are still getting snow, but I also hunt the timber, hardwoods and sage brush. My stock & scope are matte black & with the string I could get away with the timber & lower hardwood areas. Then when I hit the snow & high desert, I could just add some vet wrap. I guess I should just try it & see what happens at the range. The painted rifles do look nice thou.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

my suggestion would be to paint your rifle in a desert type color, it'll work for snow and still work in most vegetation.

I painted mine a little dark, but i still use it during all seasons, including snow.

You'll always do well with a lighter color. 
examples...
3color desert camo
6color desert camo
desert digital
ACU digital

I'd say paint it and don't worry about the wrap.

just my 2 cents.

xdeano


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

Just buy a different rifle for each season!!! :rollin:

you know you could always use another gun!!! :strapped:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

now that 2 cents worth spending. nice call mrmcgee!!!

xdeano


----------



## smk (Apr 30, 2008)

Krylon works wonders...........


----------



## Oregon310 (Apr 25, 2008)

We are still getting snow above 2,000' here. One stand might be dark timber & the next open snow. An hour in one direction gets you to the high desert sage & 30 minutes in the other direction gets you to oak trees & pasture. It would be nice to have a rifle in every color, but my wallet isn't that big. When it comes right down to it, I guess I just don't want to paint my rifle. When it doesn't come out looking as good as I had hoped, I would probably spend the next three years in "remove and repeat" paint mode and not hunting.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

If you vet wrap it in one color, maybe a gray, brown mix do you really think it is going to make a difference where you are hunting? Camo is about break up!


----------



## Oregon310 (Apr 25, 2008)

hunt4P&Y said:


> If you vet wrap it in one color, maybe a gray, brown mix do you really think it is going to make a difference where you are hunting? Camo is about break up!


That would pretty much be what I have now wouldn't it ? My rifle & scope are matte now & I am going to wrap the stainless with the cammo string instead of vet wrap. I think the string is a better break up than one color of vet wrap unless I am in the open snow. I'm not saying the paint or vet wrap isn't the best way to go, I just thought maybe somebody had tried it and could tell me if it would effect the accuracy of my rifle. I didn't mean to start a fight about the best method. I'm sure what you guys have and recomend are great, I just wanted to try it this way.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I didn't mean to come off as a dick with that! Send a link to this string? I guess that may make me understand what you are doing.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

When I wrapped my sniper rifle with tape I noticed about 1/4" difference in POI from my unwrapped barrel at 100 yards, it was consistent, upper left. Not much, but I didn't trust it so I ended up painting, both that rifle and my personal one as well. I have talked to several guys who used tape and vet wrap without any shift in POI. I don't know anyone who has used the camo string.

Sorry, I guess you'll have to burn some ammo and see if your rifle shifts POI.

huntin1


----------



## smk (Apr 30, 2008)

You know you can paint over paint. Changing AOs means changing paint schemes. It's been done, trust me. It doesn't have to be pretty, it just has to be effective.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I'm sorry, I'll show some of my ignorance here. What's vet wrap? I would think a cloth sleeve would provide a quick change and shouldn't change poi, unless that's what you mean by vet wrap.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

It's like tape, but is stretchy and only clings to itself. Called vet wrap cause it's like the stuff they use to wrap the legs of horses, you can get it at drug stores in a white color which is good for snow, or at a sporting goods store in various camo patterns.

huntin1


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

Check out Mcnett's camo form. It's vet wrap in different camo patterns!!


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

sdeprie said:


> What's vet wrap?


It's the same stuff as Coban, used in the medical field to keep IV's in place, hold cotton balls over veins after drawing blood, etc. Comes in a wide range of colors. Not sticky to touch, but will stick to itself, stretches, conforms to complex shapes. Doesn't leave behind sticky glue on metal surfaces. Good stuff.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

This vet wrap sounds pretty interesting. How is it in cold weather for coyote shooting at -40 degrees? Will it stay stuck to itself? if so I think that is the way I am going to go for my 22-250 for winter shooting, then just take it off in the spring.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Don't know about -40, I have it on my scope and it's been on there with the temps around 0 with no signs of coming loose.

huntin1


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Crrect me if I'm wrong, but isn't the main purpose of camo on a gun to break up lines and hide glare. I'm not saying to wrap your gun in blaze orange and go out but that is what I always thought the purpose of wrap on a gun was for.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yep that is what you are looking to do.

Here's my 308, the rifle is painted with camo Krylon, the scope is wrapped with the camo vet wrap.










Either way the lines are broken up and glare is taken care of.

huntin1


----------



## smk (Apr 30, 2008)

Yep, that's all it takes. Pretty simple really.

But what is that black stuff on your boolits? Did you paint them with a magic marker or something? Has plainsman warped you too or have you always been warped? :wink:

OH! I bet I know why you colored them black! To keep the glare off of them too. Duh! No good painting your rifle if the boolits give you away.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Thanks for the clarification on Vet Wrap. I actually use it all the time, as Co-Ban. I still think the idea of a loose cloth sleeve would give one the means to change camo's quickly and shoule not affect poi. Actually want to try tha myself.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

smk said:


> Yep, that's all it takes. Pretty simple really.
> 
> But what is that black stuff on your boolits? Did you paint them with a magic marker or something? Has plainsman warped you too or have you always been warped? :wink:
> 
> OH! I bet I know why you colored them black! To keep the glare off of them too. Duh! No good painting your rifle if the boolits give you away.


The boolits are black cause I want to be different, and I don't want them shiney copper boolits giving away my position. 8)

Actually it's the only color moly comes in, I tried to find it in hot pink, but could not find it anywhere.  

huntin1


----------

